# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  wayne houchin

## Iñigo

Q opinais de este personaje?El odia que le llamen mago pero haces cosas muy buensa.Criss angel ha cogido prestados de el algunos efectos como la moneda en el bote, thread...
Sabeis si existe un dvd o algo donde se enseñen sus efectos?
Thread es increíble.Se come un hilo y se lo saca por el ojo....no se, impacta bastante la presentación.

----------


## si66

nunca lo he visto, pero voy a buscar algo.

----------


## Patito

En la página www.waynehouchin.com , sección vídeos, tienes los efectos.

La verdad es que está bastante bien...

----------


## sirmac1

El chaval este me parece ingenioso y muy bueno,a mi me encanta y si entendiera el stigmata ya q no tengo sub,mas me gustaria seguro

----------


## hardmix

> El chaval este me parece ingenioso y muy bueno,a mi me encanta y si entendiera el stigmata ya q no tengo sub,mas me gustaria seguro


contactame por mp para ayudarte con lo de la traduccion yo tengo el dvd

saludos

----------


## moimoi

Indecent es suyo, gran efecto con una picardia increible.

----------


## pablo9031

Muy ingenioso, yo tengo Indecent y Stigmata, ambos son buenos y puedes sacarle unas reacciones excelentes

----------


## Lellegna

Wayne Houchin es exelente, me encanta. Stigmata es mi efecto favorito lo he hecho como dos veces en la familia y ahora hec como dos dias se lo hice a unas compañeras de universidad y han quedado impactadas, con decirles que hasta han agarrado un poco de miedo. Al ver sus caras de impacto y sorpresa he quedado super feliz. Indecent tambien es bueno lo he estado practicando al igual que sinful.

----------


## 0wn3d

A mi Stigmata me defraudó bastante la verdad..

----------


## ranijo

> A mi Stigmata me defraudó bastante la verdad..



Pero, te defraudó antes o despues de ver la explicación? Es decir, te gustó el efecto(me parece un efectazo) pero al ver la explicación ........ya no lo crees tan bueno? Es que a veces nos pasa eso, un efecto nos parece increible, pero al comprarlo y conocer el secreto, pensamos que nos han engañado por la simpleza del mismo, mientras que si no lo conocieramos seguiriamos deseando tenerlo.
Pero no olvidemos que para el  profano sigue siendo un "boom" cuando su elección sale de esa forma en nuestro cuerpo.

----------


## Jaime

Estoy con Ranijo, a todos nos pasa que nos parece un efectazo un juego, y cuando conocemos su secreto nos sentimos defraudados por la tontería de explicación que es. Pero miralo por el lado bueno, más tonteria de explicación mas sencillo de hacerlo, y puede dar un efectazo bestial.
A mi el Stigmata me gusto mucho, aunque lo adiviné (cosas de jugar en clase  :Lol:  ), me parece algo admirable como sacar un juego tan bueno de una cosa tan simple, además que el juego queda muy sencillo y muy limpio.

----------


## pujoman

A mi lo que me defrauda es comercializar una efecto que hace miles de años que existe... y ademas que yo lo aprendi de Banachek y me vendian la moto de que es innovador la tecnica usada... en fin, lo revendi evidentemente y me lleve  gran desilusion, ademas pregunte por el foro(a modo privado) propuse mi sana explicacion(a uno que ya lo tenia) me dijo q era eso mas o menos y que hay algo mas...(vaya trola me pego xDD) no le culpo pero todo lo que comercializa este hombre...da que pensarselo 5 veces...como el efecto ese de la carta en la bolsa de plastico...por dios.

saludos

----------


## letang

A mi tampoco me hace tilín el hombre este...
Reconozco que el juego de la moneda en la lata está bien, tiene cosas muy curiosas, aprovechamiento de la morfología del objeto para aprovechar sus cualidades y pases bien pensados.

Pero el Indecent me parece un poco indecente... a la primera que lo vi descubrí como iba.
Y el Stigmata lo aprendí en una conferencia de Banacheck hace 3 o 4 años, y como dice pujoman, es bastante viejo, pero como no era muy popular la gente se lo atribuye a él.

----------


## ganu

> Pero, te defraudó antes o despues de ver la explicación? Es decir, te gustó el efecto(me parece un efectazo) pero al ver la explicación ........ya no lo crees tan bueno? Es que a veces nos pasa eso, un efecto nos parece increible, pero al comprarlo y conocer el secreto, pensamos que nos han engañado por la simpleza del mismo, mientras que si no lo conocieramos seguiriamos deseando tenerlo.
> Pero no olvidemos que para el  profano sigue siendo un "boom" cuando su elección sale de esa forma en nuestro cuerpo.


La verdad, una vez que sabes como se hace, parece difícilmente reproducible (me refiero al efecto "Indecent"), ya que crees que es demasiado obvio. Pero si antes de saber nada tu mismo te lo has tragado con patatillas, ¿porque no los profanos?. 

El efecto en si es sencillo, pero no es tan sencillo hacerlo de modo que no se descubra el "tinglao". Con esto quiero decir que si lo ves dices "que facil!!", pero del dicho al hecho.....

----------


## 0wn3d

Stigmata me defraudo ya antes de ver la explicacion, me parecia un efecto demasiado forzado, pero bueno a otras personas les gustara. 

Con el que me quede perplejo es con Indecent, el de la carta en la bolsa de plastico.  :Wink1: 

Perdon por no poner las tildes pero no se lo que le pasa a mi ordenador :(

----------


## pujoman

> Con el que me quede perplejo es con Indecent, el de la carta en la bolsa de plastico.


perplejo? LoL;
pero es la cosa mas obvia del mundo. es lo primero que se cuestiona todo ser humano que lo ve...¿esta a dentro? y encima te venden la moto que lo entregas al espectador y él mismo saca la carta de dentro...MENTIRA!!
vale que jugamos con la psicologia, pero que no vendan una cosa imposible.

saludos

----------


## 0wn3d

Yo pensé en un principio que la bolsa estaba trucada. Esta clarísimo que lo que es un timo es decirle al espectador que el mismo saca la carta de la bolsa.

----------


## Tereso

Entonces, según el razonamiento que hacen Own3d y pujoman un forzaje clásico es un timo, una mentira :Confused: 

¿Entonces todos los ilusionistas somos unos mentirosos timadores?

Hasta hoy tenía entendido que el ilusionismo es el hermoso arte de producir efectos de apariencia imposible... pero no, ahora resulta que tenemos que revelar los secretos solo por que no es posible meter una carta a una bolsa...

Dicen algunos magos a quienes admiro más que a los demás que la buena magia debe ser sencilla...

Entre mas sencillo e impactante sea un efecto, esta premisa me satisface más y Wayne Houchin me parece que además de ser un buen ilusionista sabe como impactar. En lo personal me gusta.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Bueno, se puede ser mentiroso..... decir que lo que hacemos es verdad sería pasarse ¿no?

Lo de timadores es diferente.

Lo de WH buen ilusionista.... te invito a ver muchísimos más y que no se promocionan tanto.

En lo del efecto sencillo te doy la razón.... lo que ocurre es que los efectos que comercializa WH ya están inventados hace tiempo, el simplemente mejora algunas cosas (en el caso de Stigmata) o hace el mismo efecto de distinta forma pero con el mismo método (el caso de Indecent).

----------


## Tereso

Qué tal Marco Antonio:

Estoy ampliamente de acuerdo contigo, lo que yo creo es que el buen ilusionista inclusive debe ser un buen ser humano y pues es cierto, cuantos ilusioniastas hay que comercializan cosas inaceptablemente caras y te las venden como si fuesen el juego supremo de la magia.

WH es bueno, sé que hay mejores inclusive dentro de la misma tienda de magia que lo regentea hay varios mejores, pero también hay que darle el mérito al muchacho. Lo que digo es que pensemos en que cualquiera de nosotros el día de mañana puede salir con un efecto impactante y con todo el derecho de comercializarlo y que por el hecho de que el secreto sea una burrada no quiere decir que el efecto sea bueno o sea malo, el efecto no se puede medir por el secreto ya que el efecto se crea para los benditos profanos y los secretos para los magos... 

Vaya mi  punto es que todos los ilusionistas en algun momento tenemos la oportunidad de salir con algo diferente y pues que tengamos el criterio para aceptar que la complejidad del secreto la verdad al profano le importa nada...

El problema que yo veo en muchos de los distintos medios en los que me he podido comunicar con compañeros de este bendito mundo mágico, es que se ha perdido la capacidad para disfrutar de la magia, en lugar de disfrutar un juego gastamos grandes cantidades de tiempo pensando en como hacerlo, y es un pensamiento válido, pero si uno mismo no puede creer en la magia como lo haría un profano, ¿Cómo se espera que el profano crea en ti?

Yo en lo personal no me atrevo a descalificar a ningun mago por complejos o sencillos que sean sus secretos, trato de pensar con un gran respeto para los que ejercen este hermoso arte incluyendo  a los magos que piensan u opinan diferente que yo.

Les saludo a todos con gran respeto y con gran interes en este intercambio de opiniones.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ited, si te comprendo perfectamente, pero no hay confundir.... rentable, comunicativo y comercializable con buen ilusionista.... No estoy equivocado si pienso que WH es un buen comunicador y buen comercial, Blaine también lo es y no es un buen ilusionista. Ambos son rentables, pero eso no los hace buenos, si quieres lo dejamos en pasable. 

HAce tiempo se discutió el porque pensamos que el efecto Indecent es un timo, en el buscador encontrarás la respuesta. Una persona que esté segura de su producto no promociona imágenes ambigüas y que parecen que si.... pero no. Enseñará su artículo a toda prueba. La prueba la tienes en las promociones que hacen los creativos españoles. 

Abrazos.

----------


## Tereso

Marco Antonio:

Me complace mucho intercambiar ideas contigo, en realidad enriquece mi experiencia de aprendizaje en el hermoso mundo del "nada por aquí".

Tengo que aceptar que despues de leer y releer tus posts comienzo a entender mejor tu punto de vista y me parece que en cierto sentido puedo aceptarlo y me parece bastante válido y sobre todo razonado. Será que a mi el WH me parece una persona agradable y tal vez por eso mi juicio pueda verse un poco nublado. 

Entonces reflexionando sobre todo esto, ¿pues hasta dónde se pueden aprovechar las oportunidades y la proyección mediática para la comercialización de efectos mágicos?¿Hasta dónde es conveniente además del dilema etico planteado, "magicamente" hablando?

Hay algo que quiero decir, verás, cuando vi cierto video promocional de cierto efecto y pude abstraer como se realizaba sin tener que gastarme 50 dolaritos pensé en una manera muy pragmática y dije ES UN ROBO QUE TE VENDAN ALGO TAN SENCILLO A UN PRECIO TAN ELEVADO... tal vez el punto de equilibrio sería precios más justos combinados con producciones de calidad. Me parece que de esta manera podríamos tener tanto los consumidores como los productores una verdadera ganancia y buena relación precio-producto, por que en serio, gastarte 50 pavos americanos en algun juego que por complejo o sencillo que sea su secreto no te gastarías ni 2 en prepararlo no es justo...

Pensando un poco, tal vez la convergencia de los medios no nos está ayudando como debería o no la hemos sabido aprovechar... para un ejemplo siempre he pensado en por qué la casa editora del Canuto no lo comercializa en PDF...  Digamos... le ponen un precio razonable y coherente con el hecho de que no habrá trabajo físico ni papel de por medio y en vez de tener el canuto vagando por cada programa de descargas incrementas los volumenes de ventas?

Esto para mi es un claro ejemplo de como deberían aprovecharse los medios para el crecimiendo de un arte bastante devaluado por programas sabatinos que revelan gran cantidad de secretos... En lugar de que las comercializadoras se aprovechen de los magos cobrando cantidades irrazonables por productos que evidentemente no valen tanto, deberían aprovechar los medios para elevar sus ventas de una manera competitiva y no abusiva.

Volviendo al punto, digamos que si cobraran una cantidad más razonable los padrotes de WH tendrían una mejor proyección y  no solo la imagen de vende-magia que bien se han ganado.

Gracias por tu tiempo para leerme. Saludos!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Ited, ahora si estoy de acuerdo contigo, esos precios tan altos es lo que tiene la exclusividad.  Yo, por mi vida cotidiana lo vivo en otros ambientes... Para que quede más claro, desde hace un montón de tiempo estoy incluido dentro de la escena madrileña... es decir soy MOD, pero no un mod de tránsito, llevo más de 15 años dentro de esta forma de vida, y lo mismo que ocurre con los efectos de magia, ocurre con el estilo MOD y otros. Siempre que existe una minoría que consume existirá también gente que intente aprovecharse de ello. Porque saben que es imposible que puedas pasar sin sus artículos, porque aunque caros, son los únicos que hay. Yo lo vivo casi a diario cuando quiero comprarme unos pantalones Sta-prest, un buen polo o un traje merc de 3 botones, solapa estrcha y doble bolsillo a la derecha o unos boiling shoes. Que le vamos a hacer.

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## 0wn3d

Yo no digo que el forzaje de una carta sea un timo.. es una técnica que todos los cartomagos usamos muchísimo.

A lo que yo me refería como un timo, es a que te vendan la moto al comprar el DvD que la bolsa se puede dar a examinar al espectador...

Yo tengo el DvD, y se puede dar a examinar, pero tienes que "sacarla" y luego meterla... no digo más para no desvelar el secreto.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Own3d: nadie ha dicho que el forzar una carta sea un timo. 
saludos

----------


## 0wn3d

> Entonces, según el razonamiento que hacen Own3d y pujoman un forzaje clásico es un timo, una mentira
> 
> ¿Entonces todos los ilusionistas somos unos mentirosos timadores?
> 
> Hasta hoy tenía entendido que el ilusionismo es el hermoso arte de producir efectos de apariencia imposible... pero no, ahora resulta que tenemos que revelar los secretos solo por que no es posible meter una carta a una bolsa...
> 
> Dicen algunos magos a quienes admiro más que a los demás que la buena magia debe ser sencilla...
> 
> Entre mas sencillo e impactante sea un efecto, esta premisa me satisface más y Wayne Houchin me parece que además de ser un buen ilusionista sabe como impactar. En lo personal me gusta.

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver, hay que distinguir lo que se dice de forma sarcástica y lo que es una duda en realidad. 

Aclaración.... El forzaje clásico o cualquier movimiento tramposo no es una mentira.... puesto que se realiza, y no es un timo por la misma razón... Lo que si es una mentira o un timo.... es lo que se da a entender haciendo el forzaje clásico o cualquier movimiento "tramposo" en ilusionismo. Ejemplo práctico... El falso depósito no es una mentira ni un timo porque realmente realizamos el ejercicio de "falso depósito". Lo que si es una mentira o un timo es la colocación de la moneda en la otra mano (es una mentira o un timo porque realmente no lo hacemos)... no se si ha quedado claro ahora.

Abrazos

----------

